# Bildrand mit verschiedenen Farben in weiss verlaufen lassen



## tinella (11. Mai 2007)

*Hey ihr Lieben*

Ich bräuchte dringend eure Hilfe....

Ich habe ein Bild, es beinhaltet verschiedene Farben am Rand.
Nun muss ich einen Banner machen, der auf der linken Seite in weiss verläuft (so wie in meinem Attachement aber mit einem anderen Bild).

Ich kenne mich in Photoshop wirklich nicht gut aus und habe deswegen entsprechende Probleme, das in kurzer Zeit anhand einer Beschreibung die nicht wirklich für mein Problem zugeschnitten ist, machen zu können.

Ich war sehr dumm und habe die Arbeit aufgeschoben, und jetzt bin ich im Stress. Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, möchte eigentlich auch nicht rüberkommen dass wenn ich rufe sofort jemand da sein muss, aber in diesem einen Fall wäre ich äusserst dankbar. Sorry!

Ich könnte mich hauen dass ich nicht schon früher mal ein Tut durchgemacht habe. 
Eine Hilfestellung wäre deswegen echt genial.


Herzlichen Dank,

_Tinella_


----------



## darKuser (11. Mai 2007)

ja. leg eine ebene an _>dann das füll werkzeug auf verlaufwerkzeug umstellen (in der werkzeug dings) 
_> oben auf die verlaufs vriante klicken 
_> dann bei den dreiecken die farbe einstellen, im selben fenster auch alle anderen einstellugnen 
_> mit dem verlaufs werkzeug auf der ebene den verlauf ziehen .. geht rats fats

bitte


----------



## Muster Max (11. Mai 2007)

Dies hier wäre glaube ich eine saubere Lösung des Problems die Dir sehr viel anpassungs
Spielraum lässt.


Als aller erstes solltest Du das "*Verlaufswerkzeug*" auswählen und dort einen Farbverlauf
von *Schwarz* nach *Weiß* einstellen.


Danach wählst Du in Deiner Ebenenpalette die Ebene aus die jetzt einen weichen Fadeout-
effekt erhalten soll. 


Nun klickst Du in der Ebenenpalette auf das kleine Icon mit dem Namen "*Ebenenmaske
hinzufügen*"


Anschließend klickst Du bei aktiviertem "*Verlaufswerkzeug*" an die Stelle Deines Bildes
wo der Fadeouteffekt anfangen soll und klickst mit der *linken Maustaste* an diese Stelle.
Jetzt hälst Du die linke Maustaste gedrückt und gleichzeitig drückst Du noch die "*Shift*"
Taste auf Deiner Tastatur. _Damit erreichst Du, das Dein Effekt absolut horizontal/vertikal
verläuft_. Bei gedrückter Maustaste fährst Du nun mit Deinem Cursor an die Position an
der der Fadeouteffekt aufhören soll dort hat er dann auch die geringste Deckungskraft.
_(Falls es bei dir genau anders herum sein sollte musst Du Deinen Schwarz/Weißfarb-
verlauf umkehren)_


----------

